# Cuttlefish AGAIN!!!!!



## leah elisheva (Nov 19, 2013)

Well HI Great Spectacular Cuties of The Smoke; and happy Tuesday to YOU!

I hope that your world is just delicious!

I know that I'm the most boring poster on here, as I simply and routinely eat octopus, or cuttlefish, and twice or thrice a week.

Thus I do become part of the "repetition department of repetition." Smiles.

However, I am a believer of authenticity; and therefore of one showing herself, as is, on any given day.

So healthful and boring fare aside, I do love what I eat, and view it worthy of sharing, and in some way.

Hence today's "smoked cuttlefish," *yet again,*  and with a chopped Greek "melitzanosalata" (eggplant salad) that is always just wonderful.

Meanwhile, here's a very simple post, albeit with a grand and sincere toast! And with the hopes that you are all, off "finding the good," and in today!

Cheers and warm wishes, Leah

_*PS: Anyone who joins the wine group (in our "groups" section on this site) today, shall receive a free wine sample (or two or ten) when we meet up and enjoy food/mood/libation. So run don't walk, and let's get this fun group going!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  _













DSCF3451.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 19, 2013


















DSCF3442.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 19, 2013


















DSCF3455.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 19, 2013


----------



## link (Nov 19, 2013)

As always this looks as awesome as it sounds. In no way is this boring or repetitious (at least I do not think so). Please keep these coming.


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 19, 2013)

Well thank you kind Link! I so often think that my quite humble and "thrown together" (smoked 25 minute jobs) put some to sleep!

But I am happy to learn therefore, that all is welcome.

Here's a HUGE GRAND CHEER to the week ahead! And thank you for your kind remarks!!! Cheers!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## diamondmarco (Nov 19, 2013)

"octopus, or cuttlefish"....yumm   I spent the last 43 years in Europe and traveled all over. Guess what we ate whenever we could get it?  "octopus, squid,scampi,and any other fresh seafood we found at the coastal grills and restaurants. Whether fresh in a seafood salad, grilled, or in a fish soup it all tasted great.  I SO miss access to the fresh ingredients.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 19, 2013)

Love the Pics! Everything looks Tasty from my end...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...JJ


----------



## humdinger (Nov 19, 2013)

Looks good as always Leah. Hopefully you haven't had too much wine or you'll go right off the back of that counter! lol jk

Your plated salads are always so photogenic! Nice job.


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 19, 2013)

Thank you all - Great Chef, and Humdinger, and DiamondMarco too!

I'm so glad that cuttlefish (a staple that I just devour constantly) is enjoyed!

And Humdinger, you made me laugh, as I am ALWAYS sitting on counters! (For some reason I just feel so very naturally that counters are great for sitting and drinking wine etc., and so it's my odd idiosyncrasy or habit - or one of many - and thus I COULD fall off, at any given second)!!! Smiles. Too funny.

But yes, here are to counter tops, (better than couches even), and to cuttlefish, and all!

DiamondMarco, it sounds like you've feasted on such fabulous ocean treats!!!! And JJ, it is always a pleasure getting a thumb's up from such an expert - thank you indeed!

Cheers to all! I'm craving salmon, but shall see what's fresh tomorrow to then happily smoke. Meanwhile do make your evenings incredible!!! (And to think, all this was written while being perched on yet another counter top even)! OK, Cheers indeed! Good night - Leah


----------



## lght (Nov 20, 2013)

Wow very interesting post.  I've been trying to loose a few pounds and cut back on the cholesterol over the last year or two and as a result I typically no longer eat meat during the week.  It's not a big deal as I eat seafood often already.  I'll really have to try and find me some cuttle fish to try and smoke one day.  Did you happen to post a recipe in the past by chance?


----------



## moikel (Nov 20, 2013)

LGHT said:


> Wow very interesting post.  I've been trying to loose a few pounds and cut back on the cholesterol over the last year or two and as a result I typically no longer eat meat during the week.  It's not a big deal as I eat seafood often already.  I'll really have to try and find me some cuttle fish to try and smoke one day.  Did you happen to post a recipe in the past by chance?


This extended family of sea critters all char grill really well.Simple fisherman's style ,garlic,EVO,lemon,chilli,you don't have to build a fire out of driftwood but I have fond memories of doing just that.

Calamari gets a bad rap because of the deep fried crumbed stuff ,part of that is the species part is the bulk low end nature of it. We have a number of different species down here & size range.

I have posted a few different things.

Including stuffed & baked either Asian or European.

Octopus my personal favourite if I  had to pick out of the 3. Very clean dense,white meat. I posted a take on a Normandy style dish with bacon ,leeks & fennel that might interest you.

There is also a post of the stuffed calamari if you search.I will be doing that again soon.

Mick


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 21, 2013)

Good Morning All!

And thank you LGHT!

Here is a recipe/video from a couple months back, albeit "grilled" although I smoke cuttlefish a couple times a week and/or octopus as well (the latter is on my menu today in fact) and think the cuttlefish are even better smoked!! In any event, if this is entertaining in any way, enjoy! 

And Mick, YOUR food just always sounds fabulous!!! I'm smoking octopus today and raise a glass your way!!! OH, I started a fun food thread in the wine section last night, and hope folk chime in as I do love hearing about what people like to eat!!!

Cheers and make today amazing!!! I know I've posted a zillion cuttlefish and octopus photos but perhaps I'll post today's lunch anyway.

Meanwhile, CHEERS to everyone!!! Make today delicious!!!!!!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## link (Nov 21, 2013)

Great, now I have to buy some green bamboo sea salt to add to my collection.


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 21, 2013)

Funny Link!!! Yes, I do love my salts!!!! A savory broad I suppose...Smiles. Cheers to today!!! - Leah


----------



## lght (Nov 21, 2013)

Wow Leah thanks for the video and all the help.  I'm going to have to stop by my local seafood spot and pick up some cuttlefish for the smoker.  I also enjoy salts and often use black truffle salts on lots of foods!


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 21, 2013)

Thank you LGHT! Your palate sounds amazing and I am eager to hear your epic duck details, as they emerge!!! Cheers to today!! - Leah


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 21, 2013)

Also LGHT, if you can't locate cuttlefish readily, you may love smoked octopus too. (Today's smoked octopus, in another thread, was really superb)!!! OK, happy shopping!!!! - Leah


----------

